# Porch Swing



## quore_23 (Dec 12, 2008)

Here are the pics of my porch swing. I am almost done. I just need to make the tops pieces for the arm rests and then hang it. It is make out of Cedar. I got the plans from Black and Deckers website. If you plan on building this same porch swing, let me know, because I added a piece that it did not mention and the plans fail to tell you about an important step. With this project, I used my router and router table for the first time with a 1/4" round over bit. That is a fun tool to use. I will get more pics posted once I get it hanging on my porch. I have an idea how to hang it, but I am going to consult with a friend of mine first. 


edit: sorry, i dont know why these pics are sideways?????


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Quore,
Looks nice, even sideways. Show us some pics after it is hung up.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Simple is so cool.


----------



## quore_23 (Dec 12, 2008)

Here are some more pictures. I got the top of the arms rests installed. I am also working on the hardware. The B&D plans called for rope, but after thinking about it and talking to a few people, I have decided to go with steel cable rather than rope. I havnt determined how much I will need yet, so no photos of that.

The whole are 5/8". I decided to go with i-bolts (or eye-bolts, however you spell it) and then some other hanger screw together thing. Sorry, I dont know the name of it. These alone will hold about 2000 pounds, which although it is over kill, my resons are this. 

The bolt is 1/2". I was able to find vynal tubing that was 1/2" diameter on the inside and 5/8" on the outside. This way, I can put the tubing in the whole so that everything fits nice and snug, and since it is a [porch] swing, the swinging will not cause the bold to chew up the wood. Since the eye on the bold is so large, I had to get a hanger that would open up wide enough to allow me to connect it. 

The cable I am getting is pretty small. I plan on getting vynal tubing for that as well to go from the hangers to about 2 feet above the swing. This is just for protection. Above that to the bolts up top where it will hang, it will be open cable. 

More pics to come as soon as I have made more progress.


----------



## quore_23 (Dec 12, 2008)

more pics for previous post.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks pretty solid. Kewl idea with that vinyl tubing.


----------



## quore_23 (Dec 12, 2008)

The porch swing is up. It is nice to have a porch swing again. 

I used 3/16" cable. I wanted to use the hangers on the bolts, but there was not enough room, so I had to just loop the cable through the bolt itself. I wanted to use the hangers so that I can remove the cables easily if I ever needed to. I used some more vynal on the four cables that run from the bolts on the frame up to the hanging cables from above. This is to keep the cables from boring out the holes and for a better feel.

Thats it. This project is done. I will probably be building another one soon, as my girlfriends mothers porch swing recently feel and broke.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

king kong could sit on that swing


----------



## quore_23 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, the hardware is overkill. When I make another one, I will get a smaller bolt to put through the frame and that will allow for smaller hangers and all. I just wanted to something that would hold 600 lbs. I think I achieved that goal. 

My girlfriend likes it. We have been out there sitting on it several times today already. Now to make one for her mom.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

quore_23 said:


> Yeah, the hardware is overkill. When I make another one, I will get a smaller bolt to put through the frame and that will allow for smaller hangers and all. I just wanted to something that would hold 600 lbs. I think I achieved that goal.
> 
> My girlfriend likes it. We have been out there sitting on it several times today already. Now to make one for her mom.


very very nice..........you may not want to mention to your girlfriend that you wanted to build something that would support 600lbs.....ladies frown on that sort of thing.......:thumbsup:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice swing. I love to sit on mine all the time. Only mine is store purchased and not made to such strength standards as this one.

That looks like it will be around for many many years of swinging!!


----------

